
Xbox 720 Will Be Six Times as Powerful as Current Gen - evo_9
http://au.ign.com/articles/2012/01/24/xbox-720-will-be-six-times-as-powerful-as-current-gen
======
joezydeco
And the games will be 1x as fun. Here we go again.

------
lunarscape
Looks like a nice win for AMD. I wonder why they chose them. They've switched
in the past, NVIDIA to AMD/ATI from XBOX to the 360.

------
zeppelin_7
Theoretically processing power "doubles" every two years by Moore's law. It
better be that fast!

------
nextparadigms
Is that it? Smartphones evolve in 2 years as much.

